# Periodic sending emails when it shouldn't



## Khaine (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently upgraded from FreeBSD 9.1 to 9.2.  After upgrading, I have noticed that I now get emails from periodic daily for successful activity, whereas prior to upgrading I only got emails on key things.  The following is an example of the email I get:



> Security check:
> 
> -- End of daily output --



and this is my /etc/periodic.conf


```
# /etc/periodic.conf overrides the defaults in /etc/defaults/periodic.conf
# This file can be overriden by /etc/periodic.conf.local

# *_show_success, *_show_info & *_show_badconfig are disabled
# per recomendation of periodic(8) and "Absolute FreeBSD" p. 310-311
# and "Essential system administration, 3rd Ed." p. 98

# *_show_badconfig="NO" will suppress messages for tools which are not installed

daily_show_success="NO"
daily_show_info="NO"
daily_show_badconfig="NO"

weekly_show_success="NO"
weekly_show_info="NO"
weekly_show_badconfig="NO"

monthly_show_success="NO"
monthly_show_info="NO"
monthly_show_badconfig="NO"

# Include security jobs with daily email. No need to send second email.
daily_status_security_inline="YES"
security_show_success="NO"

# Don't need to know about denied packets every day
daily_status_security_pfdenied_enable="NO"

### Now, enable services which you DO want to be aware of
# Check host for old ports
daily_status_security_portaudit_enable="YES"

# Perform ZFS filesystem checks
daily_status_zfs_enable="YES"

# ZFS Scrub
daily_scrub_zfs_enable="YES"
#daily_scrub_zfs_pools zroot

# S.M.A.R.T. status check
daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ada0 /dev/ada1 /dev/ada2 /dev/ada3"
```

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2013)

You don't say how you upgraded. Did you use `freebsd-update` or build from source? One of the things I always do before upgrading FreeBSD, regardless of how I upgrade, is to save the entire /etc and /usr/local/etc directories off to a "safe" place. That way if I have any issues like the one you are having. I can compare the old and new config files and know exactly what has changed.

That being said, your /etc/periodic.conf file appears to be correct. Do you have a /etc/periodic.conf.local file that might be overriding it?


----------



## Khaine (Dec 27, 2013)

I upgraded using `freebsd-update` following these instructions.

I do not have a /etc/periodic.conf.local.  In /usr/local/etc/periodic I have the following:


```
/usr/local/etc/periodic % ls -R
daily		security	weekly

./daily:
411.pkg-backup		490.status-pkg-changes	smart

./security:
410.pkg-audit		460.pkg-checksum

./weekly:
400.status-pkg
```

Which I believe largely relate to `pkgng`


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2013)

There was a bug in /etc/periodic/daily/450.status-security on 9.1-RELEASE that prevented it from showing any output from the security scripts at all, success or failures, when both 
	
	



```
daily_status_security_inline="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
security_show_success="NO"
```
 was set.  You'll probably just want to set inline to "NO" and you'll be good to go.


----------

